# Thinking about using Akadama



## squiggley (29 Mar 2009)

Been thing about using Akadama on my next tank but have never been able to get my head round the chemistry.

What would be the consequences of using akadama that hasn't be presoaked as in JamesC log.

Never tested for GH/KH but water is soft with ph7.2 if that helps.


----------



## Nelson (29 Mar 2009)

*Re: Thing about using Akadama*

hi,
before i put gh booster in mine it went to virtually zero.my tap water is 14-21dgh   
neil


----------



## JamesC (29 Mar 2009)

*Re: Thing about using Akadama*

Akadama will soak up a lot of the KH and some of the GH for the first few weeks. You can either not worry about it or add some GH booster. If your water is soft then I'd suggest adding some GH booster anyway to make sure your calcium and magnesium levels are sufficient. GH Booster is available from Aqua Essentials - http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1377.
If you are worried about the KH dropping very low then plenty of water changes for a few weeks will keep things more stable.

ADA aquasoil also has very similar properties and will also lower KH and GH at first.

James


----------



## dsandson (29 Mar 2009)

*Re: Thing about using Akadama*



			
				squiggley said:
			
		

> What would be the consequences of using akadama that hasn't be presoaked as in JamesC log.



I've had my rio 180 set up with akadama since the start of December, with no presoaking. One shrimp found its way over in a fern as it was being planted up, and its still in there happily feeding away now. The rest of the livestock came accross 2 weeks later, with no ill effects.

I cant tell you the chemical effects though, as I didnt do any water testing at the time. Overall I'm very happy with it, especially as I could never have afforded ADA Aquasoil.

Besides what you asked, I'm very happy with it. Only thing I might recommend is to buy a cheap grading-sieve and lay the smaller particles of akadama on the top, making it easier to plant into.

Dave


----------



## JamesC (29 Mar 2009)

*Re: Thing about using Akadama*

Just to add when I do another tank with Akadama I'm not going to bother with pre-treating it. Just give it a good rinse first.

James


----------



## gratts (29 Mar 2009)

I just soaked mine in tap water outside for a week or so. Noticed no negative effects.


----------



## Nick16 (29 Mar 2009)

*Re: Thing about using Akadama*



			
				JamesC said:
			
		

> Just to add when I do another tank with Akadama I'm not going to bother with pre-treating it. Just give it a good rinse first.
> 
> James


 i dont even rinse it, its to much hassle.


----------



## Stu Worrall (29 Mar 2009)

mate of mine who owns a bonsai supply business has mentioned the akadama prices may be going up soon.  with the exchage rate its getting expsenive to import so supply may drop soon due to it being repotting season in bonsai at the mo.


----------



## squiggley (17 Apr 2009)

Been running the tank with akadama in for about three weeks and been noticing that the drop checker seems to change to yellow with what seems to be a fart of co2. I've tried to turn the co2 down but even with the co2 off the bubble checker still won't change down.

I put this down initially to the akadama doing its bit with the kh and gh but even with regular water changes nothing seems to change.

I put a fresh mix into the bubble checker and its blue turn the gas on very low 1 bubble every 2secs( if I go lower it just stops) and within a couple of hours it yellow and doesn't change down.

I know test kits are unreliable but a least they can give a vague idea when you know nothing. So I bought a gH kHtest kit

Result
gH = 3.6dh
kH = 0.56dh
pH = 7.4
Then I tested my tap water

gH = 3.6dh
kH = 2.24dh
pH = 6.0 (test kit wont go any lower)
So I guess it doesn't help  having such soft water.

It looks like GH Booster time, but how much should use?

Tank is 155l


----------



## Themuleous (17 Apr 2009)

What are you putting into the DC?

Sam


----------



## ceg4048 (17 Apr 2009)

Ummm..If you're adding CO2 how can your tank water have a higher pH than the tap water? CO2 drives pH down, not up. This might indicate that your dropchecker water is faulty or that your not using water at all. Are you using 4dKH water in the dropchecker or are you using tap/tank water?

Cheers,


----------



## squiggley (17 Apr 2009)

Sorry got the muddled up, 

Result
gH = 3.6dh
kH = 0.56dh
pH = 6.0 (test kit wont go any lower)
Then I tested my tap water

gH = 3.6dh
kH = 2.24dh
pH = 7.4

Drop check is JBL  and I'm using 4dkH.


----------



## ceg4048 (17 Apr 2009)

OK, well, looks like GH is fine so no real need for GH booster there. If you dose Epsom Salts that will go up automatically anyway. KH is lowered but so what? Plants don't really care. Have you tried moving the dropchecker to various locations in the tank to see if the response is the same? Try putting it at the very bottom of the tank as far away from the diffuser as possible.

Dwarf Chiclids would do great in your water. Cool! 8) 

Cheers,


----------



## squiggley (17 Apr 2009)

Thanks

Will move the drop checker about.



			
				ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Dwarf Chiclids would do great in your water. Cool! 8)
> Cheers,



Just what I was thinking, just didn't want to gas them.


----------



## ceg4048 (17 Apr 2009)

Yeah, true. Definitely don't want to gas them. I just find it hard to believe that a bubble every two seconds in a 155 L tank can deliver toxic levels of CO2. Makes no sense... :? 

Cheers,


----------



## squiggley (17 Apr 2009)

Just been round and checked the other tanks and apart from the ph which is 7.2 gh is the same and kH higher, sorry haven't converted drops)

None of these have co2.

Maybe it just paranoia, this is the first tank that I spent more money and time on plants than fish. Even my other half keepsasking when the fish are going in and she usually shows little interest.


----------

